# So Calif. ED Dealers



## grumbach (Aug 13, 2009)

JoshW said:


> Any of the aforementioned folks a sponsor on Bimmerfest?
> 
> Would you agree that in OC, Judy Ray or Robert Lingenfelter @ Crevier are the best folks in terms of price, knolwedge, and resourcefulness?


Will Smith @ Alexander BMW is a sponsor on Bimmerfest.


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

grumbach said:


> Will Smith @ Alexander BMW is a sponsor on Bimmerfest.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

His name is Will Shaw , he's also a sponsor here.... WILL SHAW


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

IrvRobinson said:


> His name is Will Shaw , he's also a sponsor here.... WILL SHAW


Sorry, my bad, you're absolutely right. It is

*WILL SHAW*

But he still gets jiggy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahhh man - thats fantastic.

I do get jiggy with it


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Since when Will Smith started selling BMWs? The entertainment industry must be pretty slow ;-)

For a few pictures and autographs, I'll buy my next bimmer from him!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Philippe Kahn is also a board sponsor here. If you haven't seen it, he did a running video documentary on the ED process based around his own trip nearly two years ago. It can be found here.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=359610&highlight=philippe

A Bimmerfest classic if ever there was one.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Philippe Kahn is also a board sponsor here. If you haven't seen it, he did a running video documentary on the ED process based around his own trip nearly two years ago. It can be found here.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=359610&highlight=philippe
> 
> A Bimmerfest classic if ever there was one.


I loved the "documentary". We don't see him around any more and no sequel.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

He got "kicked upstairs" at South Bay BMW and apparently only has time available for selling cars.


----------

